# New girl



## clare mitchell (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to all this. Im 31 years old & have been tring to have a baby with my husband for 5 years. Have just finished our fourth attempt at I.U.I and it failed!!! Third one was successful but unfortunately it ended in a miscarriage at 6 weeks. Would love to meet some people going through the same thing as apart from my freind Theresa I do not know anuybody that is having the same experiences as us. Look forward to speaking to somebody..........................


----------



## Essa (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Clare

Welcome to FF.  You will realise that there are an awful lot of people going through the same or similar to yourself, you are far from alone!  Hope you find this site as much of a Godsend as I do.

Good luck with your future treatment.

Essa x


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hiya Clare,  

Just wanted to welcome you to FF. Whatever you IF story you have come to the right place. All the ladies on FF are very friendly and helpful and im sure will be there for you in your hour of need.

Anytime you need a chat, rant, whatever, feel free to pm me.

Take care and sending lots of     your way

Tracey
xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Clare

Just wanted to welcome you to FF  

You will find lots of advice on this website and the girls will offer you loads of support.

Take care and good luck

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare and welcome to ff

I havnt really been through what u have but have the pain of infertility so we are all in the same situation

Hope u enjoy this site and get lots of support

Kate


----------



## Kaz12 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Clare,

Welcome to FF.  I'm so sorry about your treatment.

Just want to tell you you're far from alone.  I have been ttc for 2.5 year and had my first IUI on Feb-06 - negative.  Now I'm waiting for my next period for another round.  This TTC journey is definitely tough  mentally & physically but I'm lucky enough to find this site, the people here have been very supportive and friendly.  I hope you'll find the same.  

Be positive and keep trying.  Your month will come, it's just a matter of time.  Sending you some       

Goo luck & hope everything goes well. 

Kaz


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi clare,
you are not alone, we have been ttc for 4 years. we had a suprise "natural" +ve in 2002 but unfortunatly that ended in an ectopic. on our 2nd attempt at IUI. thinking of you and good luck with future treatment
all the best Corrina


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi clare,

Sorry you have been unsuccessfull so far in you IF journey. Finding this site has really helped me I'm sure it will you too. 
Never think you are alone, wishing you lots of luck.

love Zp


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi clair
like you im new to this site i only found it a couple of days ago and already the girls on here have been so supportive and have give a lot of good advise although a lot of them are still waiting for their little mirical to happen like you and me their posative attitudes really do help keep my spirits up .i have been through an ectopic myself and not only lost my baby but my right tube aswell then went on to have 3 more miscarriages after that ,i then found out i have got FACTOR V LEIDEN which they say is the cause of my early miscarriages and i am now awaiting a date to have a HYCOSY test done to find out if i have ENDOMITRIOSIS .even though i have gone through all of the above reading what others have gone through on this site makes me realise that i am one of the lucky ones as i do have a 9yr old daughter ,CAITLIN she is to my xpartner so me an john who ive been with for 7yrs are so desperate to share the experience from the start together
if you want to chat feel free to email me on email address removed ~ please use IM system 
or msn me on msn address removed
i hope that i can share some good advise with you as ive had so many test done over the last 4yrs that i am now starting to get some answers
take care of ur self 
steph


----------



## clare mitchell (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Steph, thankyou so much for your reply, god u poor thing, cannot imagine what u must have been through, god it just sounds awful. Fairplay to you for keeping with it. Have u spoken to anbybody about it, think I would have cracked up if I was u. How far where u when u had the ectopic? They thought mine was one at first, it is just the worst thing to go through losing a baby. 
Im so pleased u replied, would be great to keep chatting, this site is just fantastic, just makes u realise u are not alone dosent it. 
Thanks again & look forward to speaking soon

Love Clare


----------



## clare mitchell (Mar 10, 2006)

Essa said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> Welcome to FF. You will realise that there are an awful lot of people going through the same or similar to yourself, you are far from alone! Hope you find this site as much of a Godsend as I do.
> 
> ...


----------



## clare mitchell (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Shaz - not sure if I am replying in the right way or not but if I am thank u so much for your reply, it's so noce to hear from so many people that are going through the same. 
If I have replied correctly would be lovely to keep in contact with u, shall not waffle on incase I'm not repling correctly.

Clare

quote author=Shaz W link=topic=51137.msg669712#msg669712 date=1142017340]
Hi Clare

Just wanted to welcome you to FF 

You will find lots of advice on this website and the girls will offer you loads of support.

Take care and good luck

Love Shaz xxx

 
[/quote]


----------



## clare mitchell (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Kate

quote author=Kamac80 link=topic=51137.msg670282#msg670282 date=1142074072]
hi clare and welcome to ff

I havnt really been through what u have but have the pain of infertility so we are all in the same situation

Hope u enjoy this site and get lots of support

Kate 
[/quote]


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Clare

Like you am on IUI merry - go- round.  Sorry to hear of your loss.  Have you been on the iui thread yet - always lots going on there!  See you there?

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Clare

Have you joined the IVI boards 
if you need the link let me know.

Wishing you  & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Clare,

I'm also really new. Only at the start of our journey to getting pg. So not going through the same thing as you, just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site. I have found it really useful - I hope you find some great people to talk to too.

Katy x


----------



## clare mitchell (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Dizzy - thanks for the reply, think I could use a little help, not to sure how to get on the chat room, 

Thankyou  

Clare


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Clare
there a few ways to get into Chat

at the Top of everypage there is a row of white buttons click the *chat* one 
Enter your username and password, 
you will automaticly be in the Lounge, 
a list on the right in a grey area tells you who else is in the lounge,

If you type hello in the box at the bottom and press return your away!  (Dont be afraid to say your new)

Another way is on my post ( and other Mods) will be a click to chat button in our signature area
( if you have this feature swiched on) which will take you straight there too.

Lastly, Any problems getting into chat you need to go here  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15792.0.html
Hope this helps, I look forward to chatting wth you all soon
~Dizzi~


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

clare mitchell said:


> Hi Steph, thankyou so much for your reply, god u poor thing, cannot imagine what u must have been through, god it just sounds awful. Fairplay to you for keeping with it. Have u spoken to anbybody about it, think I would have cracked up if I was u. How far where u when u had the ectopic? They thought mine was one at first, it is just the worst thing to go through losing a baby.
> Im so pleased u replied, would be great to keep chatting, this site is just fantastic, just makes u realise u are not alone dosent it.
> Thanks again & look forward to speaking soon
> 
> Love Clare


hi clare 
im so sorry but i have only just found the reply you sent me after i replied to ur introduction of ur self on the 12/3/06
u mentioned about how i keep going as u would of cracked up by now ,well ive ben there a couple of times i nearly lost everything ,my job , my DP i dont know how he has put up with me and my little girl was spending more time at her nannas and didnt want to come home coz i was snapping for the smallest things and wasnt spending time with her ,i do still loose it at times but i have learnt to enjoy the people who are around me ,feel free to email or msn me any time just click the link under my pic ,let me know how u are findin gthe site 
steph


----------

